# Looking for Solo Psalter Recordings



## ChristopherPaul (Mar 20, 2008)

Does anyone here know of a Psalter recording(s) with minimal voices, preferably only one or two?

The Psalter recordings I have from Crown and Covenant are choirs with all the harmonies and ranges and voice types which is beautiful; however, I find it more difficult to make out the lyrics when I am listening without a Psalter in hand (in many cases, while driving).

Also it would be nice if it included the entire Psalm selection, as recorded in whatever Psalter it is based upon, without chopping it up. The C&C recordings skip verses as in singing through verses 1 and 2 then skipping 3 and 4 and finishing with verse 5 or something to that effect. I suppose they did this to save on recording time (?). 

Any suggestions?


----------



## AV1611 (Mar 20, 2008)

Amazon.com: The Psalms of David - Choir of King's College, Cambridge - Sir David Willcocks, Sir Philip Ledger: Anonymous,Ivor Atkins,Edward Bairstow,Joseph Barnby,William Crotch,Henry Walford Davies,George Mursell Garrett,Robert Philip Goodenough,John Goss,Thomas William Hanforth,William Hawes,Gerald Knight,Martin Luther,Hubert Parry,Henry Thomas Smart,Charles Villiers Stanford,James Turle,Various Composers,Thomas Attwood Walmisley,Samuel Wesley: Music There is a choir but they are very easy to understand. They also sing complete psalms.

The PRCA have a CD but I can't find the link.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 20, 2008)

Jason Coghill

http://www.puritanboard.com/f67/psalm-147-jason-coghill-30191/


----------



## AV1611 (Mar 20, 2008)

Oh, the Cd above is Anglican chant (i.e. not metrical) so is based upon this.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Mar 20, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Jason Coghill
> 
> http://www.puritanboard.com/f67/psalm-147-jason-coghill-30191/



Thank you Andrew, do you know what Psalter this guy sings form? I saw the YouTube clip was from the Scottish Psalter, but the samples from the CD did not follow anything that I have (Scottish and RPCNA).


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 20, 2008)

ChristopherPaul said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > Jason Coghill
> ...



If you are referring to the "Songs of Deliverance" cd, I believe he sings from Bible directly (rather than a Psalter), using different versions (I think that Psalm 51, for example, is sung from the NIV). 

I have his "Psalms in Harmony" (Vol. 2) cd, which is from the 1650 Scottish Metrical Psalter.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Mar 20, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> ChristopherPaul said:
> 
> 
> > VirginiaHuguenot said:
> ...



Great, that is more what I am looking for - verbatim from the Psalter as was done on the YouTube clip you posted. Very helpful, thank you!


----------

